# Est ce que ça vaut le coup de changer de disque dur?



## Neobigfoot (14 Août 2004)

Salut tout le monde,
J'ai un ibook G4 1 ghz qui à 2 semaines j'ai déjà augmenté la mémoire à 768mo j'en suis super content mais je trouve que c'est quand meme assez long à ouvrir les programmes donc ça vient surrement du disque dur.

Est ce que ça vaut le coup de prendre un 5400tr je verrais une grande différence?
Et les 7200tr?
Et puis est ce que l'autonomie en prend un coup?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Neobigfoot (14 Août 2004)

Y a personne qui sait?????


----------



## decoris (14 Août 2004)

attend la fin de la garantie (et laisse tes programmes ouverts en attendant, tu peux te le permettre avec 768Mo de ram), et dès que la garantie est finie achète un 100Go 7200tr/min... tu verras une belle différence, et ça lui donnera un coup de jeune d'ici 11 mois!


----------



## Neobigfoot (14 Août 2004)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse.


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> attend la fin de la garantie (et laisse tes programmes ouverts en attendant, tu peux te le permettre avec 768Mo de ram), et dès que la garantie est finie achète un 100Go 7200tr/min... tu verras une belle différence, et ça lui donnera un coup de jeune d'ici 11 mois!



ça existe des 100 GO à 7200tr/min en 2,5 pouces?


----------



## Neobigfoot (14 Août 2004)

Je crois pas que ça existe le max c'est 60go ou 80go en 7200tr.

Mais est ce que l'autonomie prend un coup si je met un disque dur de ce type?


----------



## decoris (14 Août 2004)

pas encore, mais ils devraiment sortir à la rentrée (ya un article qui en parle sur tom's hardware)

dans tous les cas ils seront la qd sa garantie est morte!!!


vila le lien

http://www.tomshardware.fr/articlestockage.php?IdArticle=651&NumPage=5


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Août 2004)

Merci Decoris!


----------



## bunios (15 Août 2004)

Salut,

Même si je ne possède pas de portable et d'après ce que j'ai pu glaner dans les différents forums, la réponse est OUI et un grand OUI.
Un changement de disque dur à 5400 tr/mn 16 Mo (8 Mo) de cache a divisé par 2 le temps de réation de la machine d'après certains macusers.

Test d'un nouveau disque dur dans un Titanium pour apprécier les changements du portable (7200 tr/mn)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/dossiers/hd/index.html

Test d'un nouveau disque dur dans un Titanium pour apprécier les changements du portable (5400 tr/mn):

http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=129

Changement de disque dur sur un Titanium G4 800 Mhz avec un disque de 4200 Tr/mn au départ puis maintenant par un 5400 Tr/mn 16 Mo de cache.   

Alors selon ce que tu veux faire, tu choisis un 5400 tr/mn parce que tu fais beaucoup d'accès au disque dur (16 Mo de cache ça aide !!!) ou alors le 7200 tr/mn pour la vidéo surtout.

Pour l'autonomie, à priori non car ce sont des disques durs peu gourmants (voir dans les différents forums).

En tous cas, j'espère que ça va t'aider mais je te conseille de le changer malgré tout. Avec mon PowerMac G4 400 Mhz @ carte gigadesigns 1 Ghz @ 1.3 Ghz qui avait d'origine un disque dur de 5400 tr/mn (format 3" 1/2) puis 7200tr/mn 2 Mo de cache et enfin actuellement 7200tr/mn 8 Mo de cache, la différence se fait vraiment sentir.............   

A+ pour plus de précisions.

En attente de l'Apple Expo pour un Powerbook G4 1.5 Ghz 15,2" Superdrive Option 80 Go 5400 tr/mn 16 Mo Option Ati radeon Mobility 9700 128 Mo  :love:  :love:

PowerMac G4 400 Mhz @ carte accélératrice gigadesins G4 1 Ghz @ 1.3 Ghz
448 Mo de mémoire vive
ATi Pro 128 remplacée par une Ati radeon 9000 pro Mac Edition
1 disque dur 80 Go 7200 tr/mn 2 Mo + 1 disque dur 120 Go 7200 tr/mn 8 Mo en interne
1 disque firewire 400 Macdrive 120 Go 8 Mo
1 lecteur de DVDrom interne (en attente de changement pour un graveur de DVD pioneer 107 ou 108 à l'Apple Expo)
1 écran 17 " CRT iiyama (peut-être un jour un TFT !!!)
2 graveurs de CD firewire MSI et Samsung


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2004)

oui mais de la a perdre la garantie...


----------



## woulf (15 Août 2004)

si ma mémoire est bonne, le changement de disque dur était documenté dans la documentation des titanium, donc a priori ça ne faisait pas péter la garantie; mais j'avais attendu la fin de la garantie de toutes façons pour changer le mien 

En revanche, sur les alu, je ne crois pas me souvenir que la doc mentionne la chose, pareil sur les niboucs; la perte de garantie me paraît plus certaine sur ces modèles.


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2004)

elle est certaine, je me suis renseigné... et j'ai changé mon DD juste après ma garantie!


----------



## piro (15 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> si ma mémoire est bonne, le changement de disque dur était documenté dans la documentation des titanium, donc a priori ça ne faisait pas péter la garantie; mais j'avais attendu la fin de la garantie de toutes façons pour changer le mien
> 
> En revanche, sur les alu, je ne crois pas me souvenir que la doc mentionne la chose, pareil sur les niboucs; la perte de garantie me paraît plus certaine sur ces modèles.


vu la difficulte de demontage des ibooks ca ne m etonnerais que tres peu que la garantie saute si tu remplace le disque dur

en revanche ce que tu peux faire c est te procurer un disque dur 16mo de cache dans un petit boitier externe en 2 pouces 1/2 (genre SPIO ou MOMOBAY) et l utiliser comme tel en attendant la fin de ta garantie
apres libre a toi d eventrer ta machine pour en remplacer le disque dur


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2004)

tiens revoila l'article que j'ai fait qd j'ai démonté le DD de mon ibook...






http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=97&page=1


----------



## Neobigfoot (15 Août 2004)

Merci pour toute vos réponse mais d'un coté ça me fait un peu peur de démonter mon ibook.
Donc je vais attendre la fin de la garantie.
Déjà que lorsque j'ai rajouté de la mémoire j'ai failli tout casser alors là.

Merci Beaucoup!!!!!


----------



## decoris (16 Août 2004)

Neobigfoot a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toute vos réponse mais d'un coté ça me fait un peu peur de démonter mon ibook.



hehe, ma ptite photo fait toujours son effet...


----------



## la bete du 08 (16 Août 2004)

moralité pi apres avoir lu tout les test je ne sais pas non plus quoi acheté le 7200 ou le 5400 16mo j ai vu deux test sur deux meme machine mais la config de base donne jusque le double de perfs donc j y comprend rien est ce que celui qui en as un des deux peu faire un xbench? svp


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2004)

un centre agrée te fera payer environ 250¤ hors pose du DD.. ça vaut pas la peine!!! 

et puis en y allant doucement, c'est vraiment faisable de changer son DD...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (19 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un centre agrée te fera payer environ 250¤ hors pose du DD.. ça vaut pas la peine!!!
> et puis en y allant doucement, c'est vraiment faisable de changer son DD...


Bien d'accord.
J'ai aussi mis en ligne la manip ici, il faut être délicat, disposer de temps et de place. Mais surtout être méthodique pour les vis.

Perso, si c'est que pour les lancements d'applications, je ne le ferais pas, mais c'est toi qui vois...

PS: pour l'ajout dans un G4 de bureau, l mieux est d'y associer une carte PCI ATA 133, permettant pleinement au disque de s'exprimer ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord.
> J'ai aussi mis en ligne la manip ici, il faut être délicat, disposer de temps et de place. Mais surtout être méthodique pour les vis.



Oui merci d'ailleurs c'est ce que j'ai fais hier après-midi   juste un pitit désir : à l'étape sur la vis de la diode, tu peux mettre nécessaire plutot que de dire que t'en n'es pas sûr, c'est bien nécessaire. 

Sinon grâce à ton tuto j'ai droit a un diner  next week et très bien accompagné  :love: 

Ultime remarque : je l'ai fais suite à un devis scandaleux d'une boite apple à lausanne* qui demandait 350.- CHFR de mains d'oeuvre (honnête) mais aussi 350.- pour un hitachi 40 Go qui est facturé PARTOUT ailleurs 150.- ... je ne vais pas leur faire une bonne pub...

*nom sur demande


----------



## Statoon (20 Septembre 2004)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu une mauvais experience ce week end on changeant le disque de mon ibook.
J'ai tout bien suivi le tutorial de macbidouille (heuresement qu'il était là) mais lors du démontage j'ai cassé la fiche qui relie le touchpad à la carte mére... il suffisait apparement d'enlever la fiche et moi j'ai tirer sur la prise, du coup, elle m'est resté dans les doigt... les boulles.

Bref, je suis quand même aller jusqu'au bout des manips, j'ai essayé de faire tenir la fiche sur la carte mére, sans succés, bref mon ibook à maintenant un disque de 60 go, mais plus de touchPad !

Donc faire attention...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Statoon a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai eu une mauvais experience ce week end on changeant le disque de mon ibook.
> J'ai tout bien suivi le tutorial de macbidouille (heuresement qu'il était là) mais lors du démontage j'ai cassé la fiche qui relie le touchpad à la carte mére... il suffisait apparement d'enlever la fiche et moi j'ai tirer sur la prise, du coup, elle m'est resté dans les doigt... les boulles.
> 
> Bref, je suis quand même aller jusqu'au bout des manips, j'ai essayé de faire tenir la fiche sur la carte mére, sans succés, bref mon ibook à maintenant un disque de 60 go, mais plus de touchPad !
> ...



Tu veux dire que le bout de nappe est sorti ? ou que les fiches de la carte sont arrachées ????

Car dans le premier cas c'est facile a remettre, le connecteur a deux bouts de plastoc, un clair et un foncé, tire un peu le clair vers le haut remets-y la nappe et referme ce connecteur. Perso j'ai cru l'avoir arraché mais il semble que c'est fait pour.


----------



## Statoon (20 Septembre 2004)

Les fiches de la carte sont arrachées.
Lorsque j'ai démonté, la nappe est dans un premier temps sortie du connecteur que tu décris, je me suis dit que ce n'etait pas normal, alors que si...  Du coup j'ai voulu enlever la fiche pour remettre la nappe et rebrancher le tout et c'est là que ça a cassé !
Je pense que ça se répart, il suffit d'une micro soudure sur les pates, de plus la fiche est facilement accesible, mais bon, niveau soudure, je sais pas faire, surtout que là faut quand même être équipé et minutieu.

Faire ça dans un magasin apple à mon avis, je vais me faire ruiner ? non ? si ? d'ailleurs je suis preneur d'info...

Du coup, souris externe sur usb, c'est trés dommage...


----------



## Statoon (20 Septembre 2004)

Euh le tutorial n'est pas de moi...
Pour les vis ce que j'ai fait c'est qu'un fois le tutorial imprimé, j'ai scotché dessus les vis qui correspondent à chaque étape au fur et à meusure que j'avancais, comme ça pour remonter tu le fais à l'envers en remettant les vis.

Ceci dit, à la fin, il m'en rester 2... lol 

Il faut surtout faire attention quand tu débranche les connecteurs, j'en ai péter un et hop plus de touchpad, là ça va, mais ça peut etre plus grave.

Mais en gros la manip se fait bien, il faut du temps , de la place, les bons outils et etre trés méticuleux. Le plus dur étant d'enlever la coque, pour ma part ça a laissé des traces...

Et je ne connais pas les différences entre G3 et G4, mais je pense qu'a peut de chose prêt ce doit etre identique, à confirmer par un pro !

Bon courage


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Je t'assure que ce n'est pas complexe mais compte deux bonne heures. Le passage stressant n'est que le décrochage de la coque pour ne pas la rayer. A chaque etape si tu fais sur une feuille A4 un croquis d'ou tu sors les vis le remontage s'en trouve super simplifié. Mais je ne sais pas la différence avec l'iBook G4 même si je ne pense pas qu'elle soit fondamentale pour ce type d'opération


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette es-tu arrivé à faire cette manip sans altérer la coque de ton iBook?..


Oui mais ca m'a fait perdre une heure pour etre sûr (c'était l'iBook d'une très jolie fille)    il te faut un coin en plastique avec un biseau fin. Comme le dit andré sterpin faut commencer doucement avec la partie de la batterie, puis faire le tour par les deux côtés en enfonçant le coin vers le bas et en écartant la coque pour décrocher les clip.


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2004)

Ca me tente de plus en plus de faire la manip, en plus ma garantit arrive a expiration dans un mois et demi...

Mais je me pose cette question: est-il préférable de mettre un disque à 5400t/min et 16Mo de ram ou bien un disque à 7200t/min et 8Mo de ram???

J'ai un iBook G4 800Mhz, avec un 7200t/min ça va chauffer?

Merci.


----------



## decoris (24 Septembre 2004)

ça va chauffer mais ça ira plus vite... tout est ne question de priorité... 



			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> statoon,je viens d'aller voir ta page sur le changement de DD de l'ibook G3 500 c'est très bien expliqué bravo  ..



he là, il est de moi!


			
				Statoon a dit:
			
		

> Euh le tutorial n'est pas de moi...



non non, de moi!!!


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2004)

A la fin de mon AppleCare (sinon la garantie saute), je suis passé du 10 go d'origine de mon Ti 400 à 60 go 7200t 8 mo, vendu chez macway et je sens une différence de rapidité. Ca m'a pris moins d'une heure à remplacer, il fait de temps en temps des petits clics discrêts, le ventilo est pas franchement titillé, niveau autonomie, j'utilise pas assez en nomade pour dire. Faut juste faire gaffe quand on le place et quand on remonte la coque. Sinon, je ne peux que conseiller l'achat.
De plus l'ancien est dans un petit boitier USB/FW en externe et ça fait une cool disquette de transfert...


----------



## forzaxelah (29 Septembre 2004)

oui! je me demandais pour cette histoire de garantie

et ben apple ne peut le voir que si on ramene le portable suite à un probleme kelconque! mais dans ce cas on peut remettre le disk dorigine et pis , c bon!!  il ny verrons rien sauf si le montage demontage a été fait comme un barbare!

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## forzaxelah (30 Septembre 2004)

j'ai dit quelque chose de pas bien????


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2004)

On a déjà eu un post là-dessus (changer de HD) et il me semble que notre Macinside national nous avait confirmé que la garantie sautait, il me corrigera (vertement !) si je lui fais tenir de faux propos ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

forzaxelah a dit:
			
		

> oui! je me demandais pour cette histoire de garantie
> 
> et ben apple ne peut le voir que si on ramene le portable suite à un probleme kelconque! mais dans ce cas on peut remettre le disk dorigine et pis , c bon!!  il ny verrons rien sauf si le montage demontage a été fait comme un barbare!
> 
> qu'en pensez vous?


Pas besoin de le démonter comme un barbare : pour enlever le blindage interne y a des scotch plastique et métaliques et ça se voit tout de suite s'ils ont été touchés... et puis comme dis ci dessus ils n'ont qu'a regarder le numéro du disque pour savoir...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Et si on fait faire le changement de disque dur par un centre agréé la garantie ne saute pas??..


ben non c'est un peu le but d'un centre agréé


----------



## forzaxelah (1 Octobre 2004)

je me doute qu'ils voient au numero de serie du dd! mais vou metez lancien AVANT de lenvoyer au sav!!!!!!   je ne suis pas trop con quand meme!!!!!


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon grâce à ton tuto j'ai droit a un diner  next week et très bien accompagné  :love:



Hihi, j'ai gagné le droit d'avoir une photo de la compagnie ;-)


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (5 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> me voilà bien embêté..car à moins de trouver un tutorial (aussi bien fait NRLD..) sur la même manip mais avec un iBook actuel (et en comptant que je surpasse l'angoisse de bousiller quoi que ce soit sur ma machine..),je vois pas trop le bout du tunnel?  ..


Il y en a un sur macbidouille:
ICI 
Ca ressemble très fort à la manipulation de l'ibook G4...


> à moins que je rencontre un technos sympa spécialiste du Mac dans le var qui serait OK pour le faire à un prix raisonnable..autant rêver :mouais: ..


Meuh non, ça doit exister ;-)


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (5 Octobre 2004)

Statoon a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça se répare, il suffit d'une micro soudure sur les pattes, de plus la fiche est facilement accessible, mais bon, niveau soudure, je sais pas faire, surtout que là faut quand même être équipé et minutieux.
> Faire ça dans un magasin apple à mon avis, je vais me faire ruiner ? non ? si ? d'ailleurs je suis preneur d'info...



Non: politique officielle Apple = changement de carte mère. Ils n'interviennent pas dessus en direct. :-(

Faut trouver un petit camarade dans ton coin...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (5 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A la fin de mon AppleCare (sinon la garantie saute), je suis passé du 10 go d'origine de mon Ti 400 à 60 go 7200t 8 mo, vendu chez macway et je sens une différence de rapidité. Ca m'a pris moins d'une heure à remplacer, il fait de temps en temps des petits clics discrêts, le ventilo est pas franchement titillé, niveau autonomie, j'utilise pas assez en nomade pour dire.



Normal, moins d'une heure: 1/4 d'heure, il me semble.
Ce qui est dommage c'est que tu aies attendu la fin de la garantie, sur le Ti, il fait parties des pièces installables par l'utilisateur:
comme le prouve ce pdf en libre téléchargement sur le site de la pomme.


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2004)

J'ai aussi attendu bicoze no thunes ;-)
Pour le temps passé: j'ai surement mis plus de temps vu que j'avais jamais fait ce genre de trucs sur un portable et le capot inférieur semblait très sensible à la torsion. C'est l'hallu comme c'est agencé la dedans...
En tout cas, je regrette pas, même si le Ti commence à peiner un peu (avec la suite Adobe CS pour ne pas la nommer), question place et accélération, j'ai moins l'impression de lancer la rotation du hd à chaque coup de souris ;-)


----------



## Pompon (2 Décembre 2006)

Statoon a dit:


> Les fiches de la carte sont arrachées.
> Lorsque j'ai démonté, la nappe est dans un premier temps sortie du connecteur que tu décris, je me suis dit que ce n'etait pas normal, alors que si...  Du coup j'ai voulu enlever la fiche pour remettre la nappe et rebrancher le tout et c'est là que ça a cassé !
> Je pense que ça se répart, il suffit d'une micro soudure sur les pates, de plus la fiche est facilement accesible, mais bon, niveau soudure, je sais pas faire, surtout que là faut quand même être équipé et minutieu.
> 
> ...




Salut la Compagnie,

Désolé pour le déterrage de topic, mais j'ai eu le même problème que *Statoon* sur un ibook g3 dans lequel le disque dur s'était suicidé. En effet, j'ai malencontreusement tiré sur le nappe du trackpad et le connecteur est venu avec  

Je ne me suis amusé à resouder que la moitié des connecteurs (il y a en des deux côtés mais ce sont les mêmes), car les pattes à côté du lecteur cd ne sont pas très accessibles avec un fer à souder. Ca m'a pris beaucoup de temps et de patience mais ça marche. L'opération date de 2005 et l'ordi et le trackpad fonctionnent toujours.

Donc tout n'est pas perdu, mais vu que l'accident s'est produit en 2004, je ne sais pas si tu as encore ton portable ?!
@+


----------



## Statoon (7 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
SI si j'ai encore le portable. C'est ma femme qui s'en sert desormais et le pb est toujours l&#224;. Je me dis que je changerai bien la CM, on trouve de + en + de piece pour ibook G3. Je me dis surtout que je sais pas si &#231;a vaut vraiment le coup d'investir des sous la dedans, vu l'age de la machine.
Mais bon &#231;a fonctionne bien avec la souris en usb, &#231;a perd de toute fa&#231;on en mobilit&#233;.
Le truc c'est que la batterie aussi est naze, alors quand on le d&#233;place, c'est avec adaptateur secteur + Souris.
Heuresement que l'&#233;cran tien toujous, sinon je te dis pas la gal&#233;re


----------



## manustyle (7 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
j'ai commandé un Hitachi 160Go 5400 Tr/mn chez Macway hier, pour remplacer le 80 Go 4200 Tr/mn d'origine de mon Alubook G4.

C'est surtout pour gagner de la place, mais j'espère gagner également un peu en perfs.

J'espère ne pas trop galerer pour faire le changement, et que surtout ça n'endommage pas la coque.  

Mais bon la coque d'un PWB semble etre beaucoup plus costaud que celle des ibook, j'ai un mauvais souvenir du démontage de l'ibook d'un ami qui avait tourné au cauchemar. Coque fendu a moulte endroit


----------



## pim (7 Décembre 2006)

Le PowerBook, &#231;a se fait, il y a plus d'une vingtaine de vis, des fils tout petits sur lesquels il ne faut pas tirer sinon catastrophe, c'est tout. J'avais fait grand usage d'une pince &#224; &#233;piler et d'un cure dents lorsque j'avais d&#233;mont&#233; le mien   Je l'avais fait sur une grand plaque de m&#233;tal avec des fils en cuivre reli&#233;s au deux poignets, comme &#231;a pas trop de risque de choc &#233;lectrique.


----------



## Pompon (10 Décembre 2006)

Statoon a dit:


> Salut,
> SI si j'ai encore le portable. C'est ma femme qui s'en sert desormais et le pb est toujours là. Je me dis que je changerai bien la CM, on trouve de + en + de piece pour ibook G3. Je me dis surtout que je sais pas si ça vaut vraiment le coup d'investir des sous la dedans, vu l'age de la machine.
> Mais bon ça fonctionne bien avec la souris en usb, ça perd de toute façon en mobilité.
> Le truc c'est que la batterie aussi est naze, alors quand on le déplace, c'est avec adaptateur secteur + Souris.
> Heuresement que l'écran tien toujous, sinon je te dis pas la galére


Hello *Statoon*,

Tu as raison, je ne sais pas si investir dans cette machine vaut vraiment le coup (ou s'embêter avec une réparation laborieuse). Et puis avec ta batterie HS, il n'est plus vraiment autonome, alors une petite souris en complément ça ne prend pas trop de place  
Le trackpad n'est pas très confortable à la longue (c'est surtout pour un mode nomade).

C'était surtout pour ceux à qui arriveraient l'incident, afin qu'ils ne perdent pas espoir !
@+


----------

